# Check out this hail in Texas



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://beta.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/feet-of-hail-northwest-texas_2012-04-12


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Heck they got more hail in one day than we got snow this winter


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not uncommon to several inches of Hail starting in the spring and running through the fall, It seems like you see DOT on the news running the hwy with a plow on clearing hail off it at least a couple times a summer. Most of it is pea - grape size but it get to baseball size on occasion. 
Texas has been really dry for about 2 yrs so moisture in any form is a good thing.


----------

